# CNC Lite Ply



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience in CNC cutting *Lite Ply Poplar *plywood parts as in this example of 1/8" fuselage parts for this RC Plane kit? - Matney Models - fiberglass specialists - eletric and fuel pylon aircraft kits 
I know Baltic Birch and Russian Birch Aircraft Plywood cuts razor clean.
But I'm interested to know just how clean of a cut is possible with Lite Ply Poplar 1/8" to 1/4" Plywood.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about the plywood Larry but I've worked with poplar mouldings before and they cut just fine. Poplar is quite a bit softer than birch so it should be easy cutting.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

My best suggestion is to send a sample of wood to someone with a CNC and have him cut something for you. It may cost you a bit but it will end the quandary.

Bill


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> My best suggestion is to send a sample of wood to someone with a CNC and have him cut something for you. It may cost you a bit but it will end the quandary.
> 
> Bill


That's a good suggestion Bill. Or I could just send the right person (someone who has a CNC and is also into RC Planes and models), some money via PayPal to pick up a sheet of Lite Ply Poplar at their favorite Hobby shop, and that would save me shipping a sheet of wood.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Or you could just believe me when I say it cuts fine...... Either way you will know soon.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I found a piece of lite ply in my wood box. It cuts fine. I used a 1/8 upspiral bit.

Bill


----------

